# Konqueror, flash y amd64 [Solved]

## afkael

Bueno, tengo kde 4.1.3 otra vez.. como firefox no se integra muy bien a kde 4 y no me gusta como me está funcionando, pensé en darle la oportunidad a konqueror... como en gentoo todo está documentado, busqué y encontré esto: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-flash.xml

Sin embargo, no logro hacerlo funcionar.. el espacio para la reproduccion del video queda en gris, mientras que haciendo click derecho muestra algunas opciones entre las cuales esta "consola" , donde se lee esto:

```
MPlayer dev-SVN-r27725-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado para CPU x86 con extensiones: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Terminal type `unknown' is not defined.

Reproduciendo http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/watch-vfl65425.swf.

Resoliendo s.ytimg.com para AF_INET6...

No pude resolver el nombre para AF_INET6: s.ytimg.com

Resoliendo s.ytimg.com para AF_INET...

Connectando con el servidor s.ytimg.com[74.125.165.21]: 80...

Se seteo el tamaño del caché a 384 KBytes.

Llenando cache: 18.75% (73728 bytes)   [swf @ 0x104b100]Compressed SWF format not supported

LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed

Detectado formato de archivo libavformat.

[swf @ 0x104b100]Compressed SWF format not supported

LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed

Detectado formato de archivo libavformat.

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)
```

.. espero puedan ayudarme y felicitaciones a los gentuseros españoles, o almenos a quienes gustan de tenis, por su nueva devis. Saludos

aps... por cierto.. cómo se ejecuta kbuildsycoca?

```
inferno afkael # kbuildsycoca

bash: kbuildsycoca: command not found
```

Last edited by afkael on Tue Nov 25, 2008 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer dev-SVN-r27725-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

 

Ni idea de KDE, ni de el Konqueror ese, pero lo que te está fallando es mplayer, no flash... Lo que estás tratando de reproducir es algún mime type asociado con el mplayer plug-in y no con flash player...

Eso del rectangulo gris en mplayer plug-in suele ser por que no se instaló con la USE gtk activada... Al menos recompilando con esa USE flag podrías ver los controles de reproducción. Perdón si no puedo ser de mas ayuda.

Salud!

**EDITO** Un .swf con mplayer plug-in? Como llegaste a eso?  :Very Happy: 

Imposible que funcione así como está, deberías configurar tu navegador para que maneje archivos .swf con el plugin flash pero como se hace en konqueror, ni idea.

----------

## opotonil

Yo el que tengo instalado para que me tire flash con el konqueror de kde-3.5.9 es netscape-flash, si no recuerdo mal el solito me instalo el nsplugin o como se llame, ya que en mi caso se trata de arquitectura x86_64... aunque tambien podrias desenmascarar la ultima version que ya tiene soporte nativo para x86_64. Bueno no se si usas x86_64.

El de mplayer creo que reproduce .flv per no .swf.

Salu2.

----------

## afkael

Si, ya he leido en a varios comentar que es una locura.. pero pasé una guia gentoo que lo ha resuelto de esta forma.. queizá porque no haya otra.. no lo se...

En cuanto a configurar konqueror.. claro!, el paso 4 explica cómo:

```
4. Open Konqueror and click Settings > Configure Konqueror. In the new window navigate to File Associations in the left-hand panel and select application/x-shockwave-flash. Click the Embedding tab and click Add... Select Embedded MPlayer for KDE from the new window. If it is not there then you may need to run kbuildsycoca from a terminal. Close all the opened windows.
```

Probaré con la use "gtk" para kmplayer... se me ocurre.. descargar el *.swf y probar de ejecutarlo en mplayer!!, asi voy descartando posibilidades... pero.. con qué descargan los videos flash de "tu tubo" en linux?

----------

## i92guboj

Que lío.

Si quieres reproducir swf's tienes varias alternativas, y ninguna de ellas se llama mplayer. Mplayer reproducirá la mayoría de los archivos en youtube, que son flv, pero no los swf. Los swf contienen actionscripts (contenido interactivo) que mplayer no soporta.

Como dice Inodoro_Pereyra más arriba, no se cómo has llegado a eso. Pero en cualquier caso, deberías deshacer cualquier alteración que hayas hecho en ese sentido en la configuración de konqueror. Para usar el plugin de flash netscape con konqueror necesitas esto:

konqueror

nsplugins (esto añade el panel de control de plugins en la config de konqueror)

(netscape-flash menor que 10.0.20.7_alpha + nspluginwrapper ) Ó (netscape-flash mayor o igual que 10.0.20.7_alpha sin nspluginwrapper)

10.0.20.7_alpha funciona nativa en amd64, por tanto no necesita el wrapper. Jamás conseguí hacer andar el plugin en konqueror 4.x con nspluginwrapper, así que te recomiendo que pruebes la alpha para amd64 y pases del wrapper.

Alternativas a esto son gnash y swfdec, que además proporcionan una opción de menú para descargar los videos. Aunque su compatibilidad con el plugin original de flash no es perfecta. 

Por último, para descargar flash puedes usar también youtube-dl, en portage. También hay extensiones para firefox que hacen ese trabajo. Otra forma es "rescatar" los videos de /tmp. Cuando veas un video con el plugin de flash se almacenará de forma temporal bajo dicho directorio, con un nombre que comienza siempre con la cadena "Flash".

----------

## afkael

we, no jue tanto.. es una equivocación de inodoro que yo continué porque no habia visto el post de opotonil (fué simultaneo con el mio) pero ahora está claro  :Very Happy: 

Lo que no entiendo es la incistencia en el "¿cómo llegaste a eso?".. porque la respuesta es sencilla: http://www.google.com.ar/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aes-ES%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=es&q=gentoo+konqueror+en+flash&meta=&btnG=Buscar+con+Google y la tercera entrada es un articulo en la web official de de gentoo..

claro que si entraba al blog que aparece primero (en el que se basa el articulo de la web de gentoo) la cuestión era mucho más clara:

```
Sunday 30th December, 2007 @ 4:36 pm
```

 :Idea:   :Idea:  Voy a ver si puedo hacelo funcionar y si es así escribiré mi propio "HowTo: Make Adobe's Flash player work with Konqueror" para quienes hagan la busqueda en google y quizá hasta para que quienes estén involucrados con la documentación de gentoo puedan actualizarla...

Saludos!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De la guía en la página web oficial de Gentoo:

```
kwriteconfig --file kmplayerrc --group "application/x-shockwave-flash" --key plugin /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Con eso se ve que asocia el mime type application/x-shockwave-flash al pluguin flash libflashplayer.so que es lo que te decía mas arriba. Por que te ejecuta mplayer entonces? y para que será que la guía esa pide mplayer? Que raro...

Respecto a bajar videos, youtube-dl que propone i92 va de lujo pero encontré una forma mas cómoda, un complemento para mozilla firefox que se llama download helper. Un botoncito nuevo, le hacés click y baja cualquier contenido embebido, de cualquier página, no solo youtube y no solo video flv.

Me resulta incómodo por que nunca tengo firefox en ejecución pero viendo que vos si lo usas por ahí te sirve...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Respecto a bajar videos, youtube-dl que propone i92 va de lujo pero encontré una forma mas cómoda, un complemento para mozilla firefox que se llama download helper. Un botoncito nuevo, le hacés click y baja cualquier contenido embebido, de cualquier página, no solo youtube y no solo video flv.
> 
> Me resulta incómodo por que nunca tengo firefox en ejecución pero viendo que vos si lo usas por ahí te sirve...
> ...

 

Si, hay extensiones para firefox. Lo malo de las extensiones, como tú dices, es que solo van en firefox (y con mucha suerte en seamonkey). No me gusta depender tanto de un programa, sobre todo si es firefox. En realidad me encantaría no tener que volver a usarlo :p Además, las extensiones son una fuente continua de problemas, sobre todo si combinas varias de ellas al mismo tiempo. Por si firefox no fuera lo bastante problemático de por sí.

Saludos.

----------

## afkael

bueno.. si, firefox me anda barbaro con flash y nspluginwrapper.. el tema es que lo quiero desinstalar.. y usar konqueror.

Entonces.. tengo instalado:

1)konqueror 4.1.3

2)el flash de portage

3)el nspluginwrapper de portage

4)nsplugins 4.1.3 (supongo que se instaló con konqueror..)

Lo que me falta entonces es cargarlo en konqueror... y la consulta va dirigido a ello..

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  ¿Como le indico a konqueror que utilise el flash y el nspluginwrapper instalado?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Se de flash 64, pero voy a esperar a que esté (aunque sea hardmasked) en portage para instalarlo ya que no me gusta hacer instalaciones por fuera de portage... Saludos y Gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> bueno.. si, firefox me anda barbaro con flash y nspluginwrapper.. el tema es que lo quiero desinstalar.. y usar konqueror.
> 
> Entonces.. tengo instalado:
> 
> 1)konqueror 4.1.3
> ...

 

En mi portage al menos, netscape-flash-10.0.20.7_alpha está presente. Masked, pero está. No he tenido problemas con él, aunque tampoco es que use flash para gran cosa.

En cuanto a konqueror, hay una pestaña para configurar los plugins en su diálogo de configuración. Ahí hay un botón para buscar plugins, si el path de tu plugin está en dicha lista, nspluginwraper debería salir en la lista de plugins encontrados (flash no saldrá directamente a no ser que estés usando x86, lógicamente).

Si a pesar de eso el plugin no se carga, entonces yo probaría la alpha para x86_64. nspluginwrapper nunca funcionó para mi en konqueror para 64 bits, sin embargo la alpha ha funcionado sin problema alguno.

----------

## afkael

bueno.. ya está.. sólo tenia que poner "net-www/netscape-flash" en "package.unmask" y cargarlo en "Preferencias/Opciones de Konqueror/Complementos" con el boton "buscar complementos"...

En cuanto al funcionamiento, no ha sido de lo mejor... en youtube no se cargan los videos ni se ve el reproductor o lo hace de forma tardía.. igual le sigo dando la oportunidad... Saludos y gracias!!

----------

